# 2002 Trailblazer Aftermarket Deck Install ?



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Im looking to install My Alpine IDA X-100 into my 2002 Chevy Trailblazer, This Trailblazer is Equiped With Onstar and The Bose System, My Question is Do I need to get the Harness For the Bose and Onstar Work Around Or Can I just go with the Bose Harness amd Do away With the Onstar (I dont Use it anyway) I was Told bya Local Radio Shop That Not Incorporating the Onstar Would cause my Check Engine Light To start throwing Codes.. Im not usre What to make of it Hope You Guys can help!!!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

DJordan2 said:


> Im looking to install My Alpine IDA X-100 into my 2002 Chevy Trailblazer, This Trailblazer is Equiped With Onstar and The Bose System, My Question is Do I need to get the Harness For the Bose and Onstar Work Around Or Can I just go with the Bose Harness amd Do away With the Onstar (I dont Use it anyway) I was Told bya Local Radio Shop That Not Incorporating the Onstar Would cause my Check Engine Light To start throwing Codes.. Im not usre What to make of it Hope You Guys can help!!!!!


 If that's the case you can just find witch wire it is then feed it what eva it needs to see, to keep the dash light off. to be honest its been a while since I been under a dash, you can find harnesses on E-bay(if the aftermarket guys prices are to high). Try going with out it then if it drives you nuts, then you can go back..............

Here's a link to your car's wires codes(need more just ask)
Chevrolet Wiring

P.S. also found you this
For aftermarket car stereos, is there an On-Star bypass? - Yahoo! Answers

and this, should keep you busy!
Google


----------

